

I am starting a newsletter about UX - sushi
http://uxready.com/

======
petercooper
Disclosure: I run Ruby Weekly and JavaScript Weekly.

First, good luck. Second, improve that page double quick! :-) It's an uphill
battle getting people to trust you with their email address and so you need to
do at least the minimum to look reputable. My approach - which converts like
gangbusters - is to include a screenshot preview of the newsletter. If you
look up my sites above, you'll see what I mean. I get a conversion rate of
70-80%. Yet while your newsletter may be awesome, I'm hesitant to sign up
because it just doesn't smell right yet.

~~~
sushi
Thanks a lot for the feedback, Peter. I will definitely do the changes you
suggested.

